# A more efficient way of attaching bands to a natural ss



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I came up with a more efficient way to attach bands to a natural ss with straight forktips.

The direction of the fork is angled and the tip is straight.



This is how i previously attached them which is fully functional and accurate but when pulled the band tip is not stretched evenly.



So this is how i do it now:

All you need is a long strip of TBG
I make a base in the direction of the fork



This prevents the band and strip from any slippage

Then i fit the band and place the strip parrel to the forktip



I continue the same way until the attachment is secure
This way when the bands are pulled the tip is distributed much more even



Thank you!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds good! I was always wondering how you guys do it. I don't like the uneven stretch so I always cut the forks perpendicular to the direction of the forks.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent photos and great tutorial!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well demonstrated Saderath!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

stej said:


> I don't like the uneven stretch so I always cut the forks perpendicular to the direction of the forks.


Stej, do you have pic of one of your naturals? I'd love to see it in case I missed it somewhere.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Saderath said:


> I came up with a more efficient way to attach bands to a natural ss with straight forktips.
> 
> The direction of the fork is angled and the tip is straight.


Fantastic tutorial. Thank you :excl:

This one goes into my rapidly expanding notebook too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you use this attachment in your Butterfly shoot video?


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice little "tip" (haha) from a great artist and shooter! I too have cut all mine perpendicular to the grain for this reason but now I get to play with something new  Thanks bud!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

excellent as always my friend :bowdown:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

treefork said:


> Did you use this attachment in your Butterfly shoot video?


Yes i did!



BrokenPins said:


> Nice little "tip" (haha) from a great artist and shooter! I too have cut all mine perpendicular to the grain for this reason but now I get to play with something new  Thanks bud!


I m really happy i could help!

Thank you all for your great comments!


----------



## LeoVonFitzy (Aug 13, 2013)

Great tip, well illustrated! Much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. Well presented, Saderath. I don't often cut the horns level unless I'm going to use tabs. Now I will try this way. Thank you, sir. :cookie:


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Clever idea buddy :thumbsup:


----------

